

Know When To CDN - Walkman
http://blogs.telerik.com/kendoui/posts/13-11-07/know-when-to-cdn

======
willejs
"Dynamic Content: Nope." \- not strictly true.

Whilst this is true in a lot of cases, especially due to TTLs and slow purge
times from edge nodes, services like fastly offer <1 second purge times across
all edge nodes, with built in guarantees. This means caching dynamic content
is possible in a lot of situations, triggering page cache purges with specific
actions on the backend.

